

Show HN: Idea Test - Test your startup ideas - bernardoopinto

I had an idea the other day and I would like your feedback: http://ideatest.pt.to
======
projuce
Clickable <http://ideatest.pt.to>

~~~
holgersindbaek
link doesn't work. You should also make the headline the link, otherwise
you're gonna get no upvotes.

